

When will Android-first be a viable launch strategy on mobile? - BHershewitz
http://ufert.se/user-acquisition/miscellaneous-rants/android-growing-android-first-viable-strategy/

======
Zigurd
It's an interesting question. So far, Facebook Home is the best example of
Android-first development because you just can't do it on iOS.

